# HR44 Genie Price Paid?



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Interested to hear.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

My guess would be this will vary just like the HR34. New customers free and existing based on account history will vary from free to $399. Most of the CSR's that place the order for a Genie will not even know which markets are in the beta zone. A Genie is a Genie no matter the model even if the CSR knows the beta markets this would not make it cost more to them.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Here's a summary ... Anywhere from $0 to $399.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Plus installation, or waived.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

A DirecTV CSR told me the retail price of Genie was reduced from $399 to $299 without any promotions last June.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

That is retail lease price, not retail purchase price....


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I thought we had been told there will be no purchase option for the Genie (or clients) at all.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

CCarncross said:


> That is retail lease price, not retail purchase price....


LMAO


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Hopefully some people will update with real experiences in the futures.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

But it really does vary. I paid $400 for mine, was able to self install. There is no one answer.


----------



## georule (Mar 31, 2010)

Called on Monday, had one installed next day (yesterday). Wasn't expecting an HR44 even, just happened to notice the name of the device on my wireless network as it connected and said to the guy, "Whoa, that's an HR44", and he replied yeah we are one of only 10 test markets in the country to be getting them.

Had to do a two year extension (expected that; I was a few months from finishing the old one), but the only thing I paid was $49 for a truck roll. And at that I needed upgrade to SWM16 (10 total tuners and 5 rooms on the system now), and the original D* installer in 2009 had re-used Comcast wiring, which had the new D* installer muttering and swearing under his breath. So he basically had to pull new wire everywhere, including up to the dish.

So other than not having to mount a new dish, it was pretty close to a new install as to level of work required.


----------



## DevoDave (Jan 4, 2003)

Supposedly getting one for free after HR21 disk croaked this weekend (during the Masters Golf Tournament - argh), symptom was entire picture jumping up and down 1 or 2 pixel lines every second or two, tried a reset that resulted in 500+ errors that the machine could not correct. Free means $49 install fee, plus $100 internet connection/integration install (which I do not want), was told I could waive (and get refund) for 2nd part if I wanted, but had to pay prior to making install appointment. I am a 10 yr customer, so free also means leased equipment with 2yr contract extension, penalty for early withdrawal. I also would have preferred they fed ex me the unit, as I can install. This request was denied completely.

Also intend to keep older HR20 active as is, since not yet interested in whole house integration. Need more DVR recording space than that.


----------



## farmboy1 (Jan 17, 2007)

Got my father a free HR44 to replace broken HR23 with $49 install. Was able to get Showtime and Starz for 6 months so basicly free after programing


----------



## mstenbrg (Oct 2, 2006)

HR-44 with client to replace an old HR-20 and H-24. Free with no install fee. Paid nothing. I called in when I got an e-mail saying that the protection plan now lets you upgrade your equipment every 2 years.


----------



## dogbreath (Apr 26, 2006)

$299 on ebay yesterday.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

dogbreath said:


> $299 on ebay yesterday.


good luck getting it actvated


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

dogbreath said:


> $299 on ebay yesterday.


Is that leased? Unless you meant the HR34 there's no way it would be available and for that price, Unless it didnt get activated and been bought from a retailer.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I just checked it out on eBay and there's a price for $315 plus shipping for the 44, doesn't seem legit as there's no actual picture other than the display we've all seen (which doesn't mean anything sometimes). Only way to sell leased receivers would be to buy outright from retailers like SolidSignal without activating.


----------



## shoresguy (Sep 29, 2007)

I got a very good deal from DirecTV! 

I still had 8 months left on my protection plan, and could not get a free Genie. However, the DIRECTV rep was fantastic to work with. 
I received a new HR44-500, and a SWIM 16 switch for $249. Free installation. She ordered the HR44 not the HR34. When the installer arrived, he only had a HR34 on this truck, but
since the HR44 was in the comments section of the order, he went back to the warehouse and got me the HR44.

He did not have the new remote on the truck, and DIRECTV is sending me one.

I had the old Slimeline 5 dish (NON SWIM) with a SWIM 8 switch. The installer replaced my 5-LMB head with a new one since the signal was not optimal. He also updated the power supply,
So for $249 I got a new HR44, a SWIM 16 switch, a new 5 LMB head and a new power supply. A great deal!

The new HR44 works like a dream, and replaced an HR24-500.
The guide scrolling is super fast, and the 30 Second SKIP is so much faster and better than the HR24.

I am also using the AM21 OTA on the HR44, and so far, the local OTA has been working better on the HR44 than the HR24 with less audio dropouts.

I am waiting for the new C41 Genie client to become available to see if I can get a deal on those.

I am very anxious to get OTA locals on all my Genie clients in the house live. In rainy South Florida, that is a big bonus!


----------



## 443544 (Oct 23, 2006)

So shoresguy, are you in a test market? Curious that the CSR specifically said you can get a HR44, they've never told me that before re:specific model of anything.


----------



## Freakyshiat (Sep 3, 2011)

$299 shipped from weaknees, scheduled for delivery Monday


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Just a friendly reminder that is a lease, and not an owned box.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Free upgrade to the HR44


----------



## shoresguy (Sep 29, 2007)

No, I am in South Florida which is not a test market. I think I was just lucky and the HR44 and the new model was finally in stock and they could order it. This week, I ordered the C41 from Directv, the first one was $49, and the second one was $99.
Got those delivered and set up yesterday. The DirecTV rep put the C41 on my order. When the tech came to my house, he did not have a C41 on the truck, and went back to the ware house to get me them.

As an aside, the C41 are crazy small. They are fine for a secondary room, like my kitchen and office, but I don't think I would like it for a main viewing room. There is an input lag in the guide mode and in acquiring channels that would drive me crazy for major watching. I am keeping a HR24-500 as a client for the HR44 in my other main viewing room.

Another update: It looks like the AM21 has the same audio drop out issue for me on the HR 44. My local FOX OTA stations have audio dropout every 10 secs or so when recording. Bummer.


----------



## dogbreath (Apr 26, 2006)

Activated without a problem.


----------



## Half Decaf (Dec 5, 2010)

What is the name of the place that has the 44's for $215 ? It was posted in another thread, but I cannot find it right now.


----------



## Half Decaf (Dec 5, 2010)

Ah, here is the place. Seems that they have raised the price to $289. Darn. I'll give the bay a try, I suppose.

http://www.dishbuys.com/products/directv-hr-44-genie-hd-dvr


----------



## 443544 (Oct 23, 2006)

Free for me. Upgraded to HR34 and 2 Genies, installed new SWIM, all for free!

I asked about getting the HR44 and my installer said they've all been recalled from their supply, something about issues with the internal DECA module failing. Installer said he'd replaced 12 HR44's due to problems this week alone, recommended sticking with the HR34 until the issues are resolved.


----------



## Half Decaf (Dec 5, 2010)

Yep, free is great. I called D and they said I didn't qualify for a 44 upgrade. They offered me a C41 or something like that, but I could wait until I qualify for the upgrade. Since I would like the ability to record more than 2 shows at once, I'm going to act now.

I ended up ordering from a seller on the bay. Bummer about the reports of the DECAs failing. If that happens here, I wouldn't want to risk a warrantee replacement - I have a couple of CKK's to use in lieu of the internal DECA.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I have the Premier Protection Plan and took advantage of the free upgrade offered when one of my HR24-500s was failing. Service call was scheduled the same day I called and asked for the free upgrade. Tech showed up a few hours after I made the call and replaced the failing HR24-500 with a HR34-700.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Long time customer, Premium package plus Sunday Ticket, no protection plan, out of contract. I replaced one of my HR2x's with an HR44 and got a GenieGo for a net of $49 installed.

Technically, I paid $99 for the Genie and then they gave me a $50 credit. They charged me for installation and then credited that amount as well, and they gave me the GenieGo for free.

Edit: Oh yeah. They also upgraded my Sunday Ticket to Sunday Ticket Max for free.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Long time customer not under contract. I told D* I would go to Uverse because I would get a gift card, free equipment, and a deal on programming for a year. I paid $49.00 for my HR44, 41 client, and a HR24. They also gave me Showtime and HD service free for three months. On top of that I got Sunday Ticket for free! I had to agree to a two year service contract but I could care less, I think I have been with D* since 1995.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Half Decaf said:


> Bummer about the reports of the DECAs failing. If that happens here, I wouldn't want to risk a warrantee replacement - I have a couple of CKK's to use in lieu of the internal DECA.


that issue only affects the HR44-200


----------



## Half Decaf (Dec 5, 2010)

peds48 said:


> that issue only affects the HR44-200


My 44 is on the way - I'll check that out when it gets here.

For those that are hit with this issue and request a replacement under warranty, are people being successful in requesting a 44 for the replacement instead of a 34 ?


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I purchased an HR44 from a retailer in mid June. We deactivated an HR34 and activated the 44. They said that they would send a recovery kit for the 34. I have yet to receive the recovery kit and have not been charged for not returning it.
Does it usually take this long to receive a recovery kit?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Shouldn't take so long. You might re-request a box to send back with.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

peds48 said:


> that issue only affects the HR44-200


Oh man, really? That's the model I have. No issues yet though. Is it only a matter of time? (Actually, is that the reason why it shows up as "Unknown" on Directv's website, under "My Equipment?")


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

No, don't sweat it! I have that model and no problems. Aside from being reported by a few, it hardly seems to be an issue that affects many -200's.


----------



## Half Decaf (Dec 5, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> No, don't sweat it! I have that model and no problems. Aside from being reported by a few, it hardly seems to be an issue that affects many -200's.


Is the issue with both the internal DECA's wireless *and* wired connection or just the wireless?


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Jul 25, 2013)

Paid $0 last week, but that was with the PP upgrade. Nothing was failing, but I just couldn't take the glacial response time any longer. They sent me an HR44-700 to plug in myself. No return tag for the HR20, which is 6+ years old, and my very first HD receiver. It was still faster than my HR22, but the bigger hard drive of the HR22 won out as to which stayed in service.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Half Decaf said:


> Is the issue with both the internal DECA's wireless *and* wired connection or just the wireless?


Just built in WiFi


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

peds48 said:


> Just built in WiFi


Ah, good to know. Don't use the WiFi.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

I upgraded to a HR44/700 3 weeks ago. I had a HR23 nothing wrong, only 1 1/3 yrs old. Had PP so I took a shot, best decision ever.. Overall cost $0.00

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## bww (Feb 15, 2006)

Just upgraded today to an HR44-500, C41-700 client and a GenieGo, $50 for GenieGo and the rest for free because of protection program.


----------

